# Soma Delancey



## Johnnyp060 (Dec 19, 2005)

Here's my new Soma Delancey, I love it. Soma really nailed it when they designed this bike. I've had it out on two rides so far and it performs awesome. If anyone is looking for a great fixed gear road bike I would highly recommend this.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Very nice.... There is a market for a lugged fixie and Soma came to the rescue....

Great looking bike


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> Very nice.... There is a market for a lugged fixie and Soma came to the rescue....
> 
> Great looking bike



'cept they shoulda chromed the seat lug too


----------



## Johnnyp060 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks......yeah Soma is a great company, I have one of their singlespeed mtn. bike frames also and I love that too.


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Good to see the production frames come tapped for bottle cages.


----------



## Johnnyp060 (Dec 19, 2005)

Yep, I looked at several other track frames before going with the Delancey and that was one of the reasons I went with it because it's tapped for bottle cages and the geometry is a little easier but it's definitely not sluggish.


----------



## thecrazyfinn (Apr 8, 2007)

There's actually a couple lugged fixie solutions around. Steelwool's lugged EBB frame can be built-up as a fixie or a geared bike (And the HT lugs are chromed too). Real nice bike, but the geometry is very touring (71.5/72.5) rather than the more aggressive track geometry that's so common.

The Delancy is one nice looking frame though. maybe for my next bike...


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

thecrazyfinn said:


> There's actually a couple lugged fixie solutions around. Steelwool's lugged EBB frame can be built-up as a fixie or a geared bike (And the HT lugs are chromed too). Real nice bike, but the geometry is very touring (71.5/72.5) rather than the more aggressive track geometry that's so common.
> 
> The Delancy is one nice looking frame though. maybe for my next bike...




those steelwools have slack angles and, oddly, those angles remain the same for all sizes... so make that very slack in smaller sizes... my guess is some people could not achieve their optimal fit on those bikes, I know I couldn't even with a no setback post

another issue is with EBB... depending on where the BB is, your effective STA and ST length change, albeit slightly... for road bike, where you want your fit dialed in, small changes can make a difference... if you never change your gearing it's not a big deal, but if you change gears you might need to adjust your saddle and/or bar position. it's less of an issue for mtn bikes- where EBB is more popular- because don't often ride in a static position...


----------



## thecrazyfinn (Apr 8, 2007)

That is a downside of a EBB setup. That said, it does make the frame a heck of a lot more flexible in build (Steelwool really only has one frame in 3 sizes across 4 bike models, including a cross bike, road geared, commuter with internal gearing and the SS/Fixie). It's a real advantage for a small builder trying to break into a larger market. 

Gotta admit my Sweet City SS was extremely well priced. Lugged frame from a small brand for the same cost as a Paddy Wagon? I'm all there. I've got a Large though, so the geometry works a bit better. I suspect they'll change the smaller geometry in the future for something a little steeper.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice. Hey I love the wheels. I've built up a dozen or so wheels like that but not since the 80's. Now you've got me thinking. Beautiful bike.


----------



## Johnnyp060 (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks, I had a shop here in Pa. build them up, Shirk's. I think the twisted spokes gives them more lateral strength and they just look cool. Thanks again.


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

My LBS has one and I was drooling all over it yesterday.


----------



## logansites (Jan 4, 2007)

very pretty.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

Not only lugged, but Tange Prestige! One of my favorite steel tubesets of all time. Nice.


----------



## Johnnyp060 (Dec 19, 2005)

I probably spent about $1500 but that was with a lot of higher end components....hubs, crank, etc.


----------

